# Lesertest: Cougar Netzteile - Sechs Bewerber gesucht



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Mai 2009)

Testet und behaltet insgesamt sechs Cougar-Netzeile!

Ihr wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games Hardware gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Cougar die Chance dazu: 6 PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, Netzteile von Cougar zu testen. Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht habt, dürft ihr die Hardware behalten.

Ihr kennt Euch gut mit Netzteilen aus, schreibt gern und möchtet einen Test der neuen Cougar-NTs verfassen? Dann bewerbt euch in diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach, was genau ihr ausprobieren möchtet und warum ihr Euch besonders gut zum Lesertester eignet. Erfahrungen mit Netzteilen sind natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem solltet Ihr eine Kamera bedienen und gut lesbare Texte verfassen können. Wer noch kein Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist, muss sich zunächst (kostenlos) registrieren.

Folgende Komponenten werden von Cougar für den Lesertest zur Verfügung gestellt:

3 Mal Cougar Power 400 
3 Mal Cougar CM 700

* Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben
- Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Netzteilen besitzen. Außerdem solltet ihr passende Hardware besitzen, um die genannten Netzteile richtig auszulasten.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich (!) in einer der kommenden PCGH- oder PCGH-Extreme-Heftausgaben veröffentlicht
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 3 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen
*
Die Bewerbungsphase läuft dieses Mal etwas länger, nämlich bis zum 7.6.2009 23:59 Uhr.*

Wir freuen uns auf Eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!


----------



## Fighter3 (22. Mai 2009)

Hey,

ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Lesertest.

Mich interessiert sehr ob die Cougar-Netzteile auch wirklich halten was sie versprechen. Außerdem ist es sicher interessant zu wissen, ob ein gutes Kabelmanagment oder ein gut gekühltes Netzteil irgendwelche Auswirkungen auf die restlichen Temperaturen des Systems haben. Ich würde das Netzteil mit einem BeQuiet-Netzteil und mehreren Noname-Netzteilen vergleichen, mein System ist in meiner Signatur zu sehen. Falls möglich werde ich natürlich auch den Innenraum des Netzteils unter die Lupe nehmen und prüfen ob sich der Lüfter wechseln lässt.
Meine Bilder schieße ich mit einer Casio Exilim EX-Z80 oder evtl. auch mit einer Canon EOS 1000D. Wenn ihr euch über meine Art zu schreiben informieren wollt, könnt ihr euch entweder meinen Blog oder meinen ersten Test ansehen.

Sämtliche Teilnahmebedingungen werden von mir akzeptiert.

Ihr würdet mir eine große Freude bereiten 

MFG
Fighter3

p.s. ERSTER


----------



## Erzbaron (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte mich hiermit gern für einen ausführlichen Test der Cougar Netzteile anbieten. Ich bringe sehr viel und langjährige Erfahrung im Umgang mit PCs, vorrangig Hardware mit. Einschlägige Erfahrung mit Netzteilen und deren Aufbau, Funktion etc. kann ich ebenfalls vorweisen.

Wenn Ihr mir die Möglichkeit gebt für euch den Test zu schreiben müsste das Cougar Netzteil den direkten Vergleich mit meinem OCZ StealthXStream antreten, sicherlich wäre es mir auch möglich weitere Vergleichsnetzteile von Freunden und Bekannten auszuleihen. 

Viele und vorallem schöne Fotos sind auch garkein Problem, meine Canon Ixus macht ganz hervorragende Bilder und gibt auch kleine Details fein wieder.

Ich hoffe mit meiner Bewerbung falle ich in eure engere Wahl 

Beste Grüße,

Erzbaron

PS: zweiter 


edit: Ich erweitere mal meinen angegebenen Testbestand, ich könnte einen wunderbaren Vergleich zwischen dem OCZ StealthXStream, dem Arctic Cooling 550R sowie dann dem Cougar NT schreiben wenn Ihr mir die Chance gebt.


----------



## Standeck (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo PCGH Redaktion,

Auch ich möchte mich hiermit für diesen Lesertest bewerben. Speziell für den Test des 700Watt Netzteils, das ich in meinem Folding Rechner StanFOLD mit auf die maximale Leistung des Netzteils ausgelegter Anzahl an 9800GX2 Grafikkarten testen möchte. Die Standfestigkeit des Cougar Netzteiles wird dabei garantiert in einem Langzeittest an ihre Grenzen gebracht.

Auch habe ich die Möglichkeit das NT mit verschiedener Hardware zu testen und zu vergleichen. Wie zum Beispiel einem Corei7(übertaket) mit zwei GTX280 im SLI Modus, zwei 9800GT und für einen Lautstärke Vergleich mit passiv gekühlter Grafikkarte (HD2600XT) und leisem CPU Kühler in meinem HTPC. 

Als Vergleichs Netzteile hab ich ein Enermax Revolution 950W, ein Coolermaster Real Power 1250W, ein Enermax Liberty 500 und zwei BeQuiet StraightPower 400.

Desweiteren interessieren mich an diesem neuen Stück Hardware die Anschlußvielfalt, die Kabellängen und natürlich die Lautstärke. Was ich ebenfalls machen möchte ist das NT mit anderen Netzteilen bei gleicher Hardware zu vergleichen (Leistungsaufnahme, Lautstärke).

Die Möglichkeit Fotos zu erstellen existiert selbstverständlich. 

LG Standeck

Hier der Link zu meinem Folding Rechner StanFOLD im Folding Forum von PCGH Extreme: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-stanfold-mark-i-8-gpu-s-gegen-alzheimer.html


----------



## Xion4 (22. Mai 2009)

Hey,

auch meinereiner hat Interesse an diesem orangem Gerät. Ich selbst betreibe zurzeit ein Enermax Modu 82+ 525Watt, welches mich an einem Crossfire-Test hindert, aber dennoch eine Referenz ist. Gerade mit diesem Netzteil, welches bekanntermassen sehr leise ist, ließe sich ein guter Vergleichstest, speziell beim Thema Lautstärke, erstellen.


Ich denke, dass ich mit einem Core i7 System schon gute Vorraussetzungen mitbringe, um diesem Netzteil so richtig auf den Zahn zu fühlen. 
Mit Sicherheit habe ich nicht das Know-How bezüglich Netzteilen, welches andere Forumuser mitbringen, dennoch denke ich, ich bin im Stande eine gute Review zu erstellen.

Ich würde natürlich gerne sagen ich hätte Leistungskurs Deutsch gehabt, viel lesen oder ähnliches. Dem ist nicht so, und genau deshalb denke ich, dass ich als ein "Average-User" auch gerade der richtige bin, um für den Durchschnitts-User ein solches Netzteil zu testen.

Ansonsten möchte ich gerne ein Vote für DrHouse aussprechen, denn so wie ich ihn kenne, wird er dem Netzteil richtig an den Kragen gehen, und es nicht schonen. Naja, und dass ist ja das worum es geht. Und sein Know-How ist wohl wenig bestritten.

Sollte ich es nicht werden, wünsche ich allen die das Vergnügen haben, sehr viel Spaß! Lasst es scheppern, ich möchte was gutes sehen!


----------



## der_flamur (22. Mai 2009)

Nabend,

Ich möchte mich auch für den Test bewerben.
Ich erfülle auch alle Vorraussetzungen, daher sollte es kein Problem sein, dieses Produkt zu testen oder bewerten. Eine vernünftige Schreibe habe ich, man sieht es an meinem Text.
Ich habe 2 GTS250 drin, also kommt es diesem Netzteil richtig gut entgegen.
Ich habe auch 3 Wochen Zeit, um dieses Produkt zu testen.
Gerne nehme ich auch das Netzteil zu mir und behalte es.

Ein Versuch ist es ja Wert, um hier auch mal Glück zu haben.

Ich bedanke mich wenn ich einer der 6 Auserwählten bin.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

FM100


----------



## Onkel_Dithmeyer (22. Mai 2009)

Falls ich den "Zuschlag" erhalten sollte hätte ich hier ein System mit 2 Radeon HD3870 zur Verfügung. Ich würde Tests bezüglich der Lautstärke und Temperatur machen. Mit verschiedenen Lüftern, Drehzahlen und Lastbereichen (Der Rest des Systems ist passiv). Natürlich werde ich auch einige Vergleiche mit anderen Netzteilen ziehen. Da hätte ich von Corsair über Trust, Silverstone und BeQuiet nebst einem NoName-Produkt für alle Preisklassen etwas dabei. (30€-140€) Dabei könnte ich natürlich auch den Verbrauch mit den verschiedenen Netzteilen messen. 
Um dem ganzen noch etwas Besonderes zu bieten könnte ich mir vorstellen zu testen, inwieweit man das Netzteil passiv umbauen kann. Falls erwünscht (natürlich alles auf mein eigenes Risiko!) Da ich aber Maschinenbau auch Teile der Elektrotechnik studiere ist das alles für mich kein Neuland.


Mit vielen Grüßen an das PCGH-Team
Onkel_Dithmeyer


Anmerkung:
Für Fotos verfüge ich über das nötige Equipment. Digitale Spiegelreflex + Makroobjektiv, Stativ und Beleuchtung.


----------



## Excalibur0177 (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo!
Auch ich bewerbe mich um einen Netzteiltest. Speziell die 400W-Version.

Ich habe mir vor kurzem zwar einen kompletten PC zusammengestellt, würde aber gerade deswegen sehr objektiv an die Sache herangehen, da ich eigendlich kein neues Netzteil brauche.

Ich bin gelernter Radio-/Fernsehtechniker, habe die Möglichkeit der Strom- und Leistungsmessung, übertakte mein System, benutze 4 verschiedene Betriebssysteme und kann das Netzteil direkt mit einem 430W Noname und meinem OCZ StealthXStream 600W vergleichen.
Auch benutze ich ein Antec Three Hundred. Da währe es interessant, wie sich die "Kabelage" schlägt, z.B. ob die Längen der Kabel reichen.

Ich bin glücklicher Eigentümer einer Canon PowerShot S1IS Kamera. Die Fotos sind qualitativ sehr hochwertig, da sie über einen anständigen, rauscharmen Bildsensor mit 3,2MP verfügt und mit einem optischen Bildstabilisator ausgerüstet ist. Mit ihr können kleine Filme bis zu einer Auflösung von 640x480 und 25B/s gemacht werden.

MfG
Exe


----------



## dam_j (22. Mai 2009)

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch !

Habe aktuell drei Rechner +Server +NAS am laufen.

Und ALLE mit Be Quiet Netzteilen von 400 bis 750 Watt.

IHR KÖNNT JA GERNE VERSUCHEN MICH VON DIESEN "NEUEN" Marken zu überzeugen


----------



## KaIlAbAm (22. Mai 2009)

Hi PCGH Crew,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für diesen Lesertest.
Ich habe inzwischen umfangreiche Erfahrungen mit Netzteilen(2 BeQuiet DPP und gefühlten hundert noname Netzteile) . Ich würde den Stromverbrauch und die verschiedenen Temperaturen vergleichen.
Außerdem interessiert mich sehr, ob der Hersteller mit BeQuiet oder Enermax, mit seinem durchaus speziellen, aber schicken Netzteil mithalten kann.
Da ich Schüler bin, eine gute Kamera beitze,  genug Zeit und Liebe für den Testbericht habe und der deutschen Sprache mächtig bin, erfülle ich alle Bedingungen.
Leider kann ich das Netzteil weder auf SLI noch auf CrossFire testen.
Ich hoffe einer der 6 Tester sein zu dürfen.

Viel Spaß beim Wählen der Tester
Kai Glasenapp


----------



## necavi91 (22. Mai 2009)

Ich möchte mich hiermit auch für den Test bewerben. Warum?
Ich liebe es neue Hardware auf Leib und Nieren zu prüfen und anderen davon zu berichten. Ich erfülle alle genannten Bedingungen problemlos. Meine Hardware habe ich stark übertaktet und ist somit bestens für einen Vergleichstest mit meinem Be Quiet Netzteil mit 450W bestens geeignet. Außerdem bin ich mit den üblichen Benchmark und Stabilitätsmessprogrammen bestens vertraut. Wenn ich solch ein oranges Netzteil bekäm, dann würde ich mir auch eine Radeon HD4890 oder GTX275 holen und diese anschließend bis ans Limit übertakten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

necavi91


----------



## JOJO (22. Mai 2009)

Bewerbe mich ebenfalls für den Test, Messequipment ist ebenso vorhanden wie eine gute Schreibe. Kabelmanagement wäre gut, da mein Enermax eben über solches verfügt. Fotodukumentation per Digi ebenfalls möglich.

Gruß Jojo


----------



## Dr.House (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne das 700 Watt Modell von dem Cougar testen. Anhand meiner Signatur sehen Sie ,dass ich genug aktuelle Hardware besitze um dem Netzteil alles abzuverlangen bei den Tests.  Außerdem kann ich noch *Vergleichstests* zu meinen *Corsair TX 750* und dem *BeQuiet 500* anstellen. Und zwar auf Effizienz (Energiekostenmessgerät), Stabilität der Spannungen (anhand Messgerät) unter Last und Idle - 12 Volt, 3,3 Volt und 5 Volt Leitungen.

Das was ich von dem Cougar erwarte ist bessere Effizienz im Vergleich zu meinem älteren Corsair Netzteil, da sie in der gleichen Liga spielen. Außerdem finde ich die Farbe ziemlich ansprechend für Modder,was ich auch als Hobby ab und zu betreibe.


Würde mich freuen einen Lesertester zu werden.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Doc House


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (22. Mai 2009)

Ich wäre auch gern dabei.........Ganz einfach!

Spiegelreflex für gute Fotos wäre auch dabei!


----------



## MaeXxXchen (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe PCGH Redaktion,
ich möchte mich hiermit auch zum Lesertest Cougar Netzteile bewerben!!
(Speziell die 700 W Variante,da ich im moment nur nen 500W NT von Targan habe )! Mir geht es vorrangig darum, zu testen, ob es das hält, was es verspricht: Leistung, gute verarbeitung, Alltagstauglichkeit! Wichtig ist mir dabei, gerade in großen gehäusen (rebel12, chieftec,...) eine saubere, "unsichtbare" verkabelung ohne lästige Verlängerungen zu erreichen!
Natürlich darf man den nutzen des netzteils nicht vernachlässigen!
Dafür Habe jede menge zusätzlich peripherie (2 8800 GTX @ Ultra+, zahlreiche HDD´s, wakü etc...) um da NT richtig zu reizen!

Mit ner Kamera kann ich auch umgehen und interessant schreiben sollte auch kein problem sein (mit der dt. rethorik vertraut)

Würde mich freuen wenn es mit dem Lesertestdebüt klappen würde


----------



## AMDPOWER4EVER (22. Mai 2009)

Guten Tag, ich möchte mich auch gerne für den Lesertest der Cougar Netzteile bewerben, momentan läuft bei mir als Notlösung ein Tronje 650 Watt Netzteil und wäre gespannt wie eines von der Cougar Serie seine Arbeit in meinem Rechner verrichtet. Digicam Spiegelreflex mit 10 MPixel ist auch vorhanden.

Wenn es klappen würde wäre ich sehr erfreut.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (23. Mai 2009)

hi,

ich erfülle alle voraussetzungen!!!
und weil ich grad ein neues NT zu meinem neuen Gehäsue bräuchte fände ich es net wenn ich einer der glücklichen sein dürfte 

ich hab natürlich auch sehr viel erfahrung da ich nicht nur meinen PC "schrotte" sondern auch anderen freunden bei komponente suchen und einbauen helfe!

MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## aerztefan (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde mich gerne für diesen lesertest bewerben.
Ich interessiere mich sehr für netzteile und würde gerne dieses im rahmen eines lesertests ausprobieren. Ich würde es gerne mit meinem corsair tx 650 vergleichen.

mfg
aerztefan


----------



## monster23 (23. Mai 2009)

Hi, möchte mich hiermit auch offiziell für den Test/Review bewerben. Ich eigne mich sehr gut als Tester weil selbst immer auf der Suche nach der "perfekten Hardware" bin.

Testen würde ich das Netzteil natürlich unter Idle und Last, die Temperaturentwicklung und die Geräuschkulisse.

Weiters wird die Verarbeitung vom Gehäuse sowie den im Gehäuse befindenden Lüfter genauer unter die Lupe genommen. Eventuelle Besonderheiten.


----------



## majorguns (23. Mai 2009)

Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
*Das bin ich*
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben
*Habe ich keine Probleme mit*
- Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
*Wird er ganz sicher nicht*
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Netzteilen besitzen. Außerdem solltet ihr passende Hardware besitzen, um die genannten Netzteile richtig auszulasten.
*Ich habe viel Erfahrung mit Netzteilen und hebe auch genügend verschiedene Hardware parat um die Netzteile richtig auszulasten*
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
*Die habe ich*
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
*Ich bin definitiv in der Lage sehr gute, digitale Fotos zu machen, das passende Equipment habe ich auch*
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
*Von wem auch sonst *
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details
*Es wäre schön wenn auch ich von euch hören würde *
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich (!) in einer der kommenden PCGH- oder PCGH-Extreme-Heftausgaben veröffentlicht
*Bin ich mit einverstanden*
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
*Werde ich ganz bestimmt nicht machen*
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 3 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
*Habe in kürze Ferien, 8 Wochen lang, denke das sollte Reichen *
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
*Das finde ich gut*
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
*Ich bin nur bei PCGH angemeldet*
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen

Es wäre schön wenn ir mich auserwählen würdet.
MfG MajorGuns


----------



## tschdaeff (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

hiermit möchte ich mich auch für den Test des Netzteils bewerben. 

vorab die Auflistung meiner Komponenten:

CPU : C2D 8400;
Ram : 2x2Gb G.Skill Cl4
GPU : Zotac 260 GTX²

Zu mir:

ich habe vor 2 Jahren meine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker Systemintegration abgeschlossen, seit meiner Ausbildung beschäftige ich mich täglich mit der neuesten Hardware und bin immer sehr interessiert meine Hardware am Optimum auszurichten. 
Für den Test des Netzteils würde ich mir eine zweite Nvidia 260 GTX² besorgen, damit ich die Leistung des Netzteils richtig testen kann. Zudem habe ich auch die Möglichkeit, durch meine Arbeitsstelle, mir Geräte auszuleihen die die entsprechenden Verbrauchswerte und Temperaturen des Netzteils auslesen könnten um so einen ausgiebigen Test zu verfassen.

Momentan verwende ich überwiegend Enermax Netzteile, aber um eine Alternative zu finden und mich nicht von einem Hersteller abhängig zu machen, würde ich den Test des Netzteils gerne druchführen. 

Meine Bilder würde ich mit einer Canon Ixus 40 machen

Vielen Dank
mfg
Tschdaeff


----------



## Nightmare666 (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo ich möchte mich auch für den Test bewerben 
Ich bin elektroniker in der Ausbildeng .Ich habe einige Efahrungen mit Pcs und deren Hardware und kenne mich als Hobby-elektroniker mit solchen dingen relativ gut aus und habe daher die Passenden Messgeräte. 
Meine aktuelle  Hardware (XFX 680i sli, Ge-force 8800 Gtx ,5x Gehäuselüfter ,2HDD ,Core 2 Quad ,4 Gb Corsair xms 2 DDr2 1066,1x Lg Dvd Laufwerk) ist auch Strom Hungrig .
Würde mich freuen wenn ich einer der Tester wäre

mfg Nightmare666


----------



## Blausucht (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo, 

ich bewerbe mich für den Netzteiltest. 
Mein System wird diese Netzteile garantiert nicht auslasten, da bei mir kein SLI oder Crossfire vorhanden ist (siehe Signatur). Das Netzteil würde dann aber ein Vergleich zu meinen derzeitigen Low-Budget-Netzteil sein, um Unterschiede zu sehen, wenn man am Netzteil spart. 
Bilder zu machen und einen ordentlichen Bericht zu schreiben ist kein Problem, da ich erst vor kurzer Zeit meine Facharbeit, Thema Computervirtualisierung, geschrieben hab. 
Ich hoffe das ich trotz mangelhaften Systems bei der Bewerbung eine Chance habe.


----------



## ole88 (23. Mai 2009)

hi,
auch ich möchte mich für diesen test bewerben ich selbst habe ein 650watt bequiet netzteil laufen und würde gerne zu diesem "premium produkt" einen vergleich haben,nur da kauft man sich ja wohl kaum ein zweites um zu sehen welches besser ist, somit wär dieser test sehr gut um zu sehen ob andre hersteller auch in der lage sind an Firmen wie bequiet heranzukommen. vor allem was die lautstärke des lüfters angeht.
was testberichte schreiben angeht, kein problem hab letzten erst für auto-extreme einen bericht von ner automesse geschrieben und denk sowas bekomm ich sehr gut hin.
zu den komponenten die momentan werkeln, ein MSI K9A2 CF mit nem AMD Phenom x4 9550 und einer Evga Geforce GTX 260.
5megapixel müssten ausreichen für schöne bilder denk ich mal.
würde mich freuen wenn ich ausgewählt werde da mich das echt intressiert ob es alternativen zu bequiet gibt.

grüße


----------



## nic-o (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo PCGH Team,

ich möchte mich hiermit als Lesetester für ein Cougar 400 CM bewerben, da ich denke, das diess für mein System reichen solte. 

Momentan habe ich einen leicht übertakteten E8400 und eine 260GTX verbaut. Leider hab ich bisher nur "No name" oder nicht so bekannte Netzteilhersteller ausprobiert, da ich lieber mein Geld in eine bessere Grafikkarte als in ein Netzteil gesteckt habe.

Ich habe jetzt meinen 3. Computer und somit auch mein 3. Netzteil. Ich würde sehr gerne mal den Unterschied zwischen einem Marken- und einem "No name"-Netzteil in meinen eigen 4 Wänden vergleichen.

Eine gute Camera, sowie eine gutes Rechtschreibprogramm alias Word und co. besitze ich ebenfalls 

MfG

Nic-O


----------



## klefreak (23. Mai 2009)

Obwohl ich gerade an einem Lesertest teilnehmen durfte, werde ich mich auch hier wieder als Tester zur Verfügung stellen.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben
 (siehe Case Test)
- Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Netzteilen besitzen. Außerdem solltet ihr passende Hardware besitzen, um die genannten Netzteile richtig auszulasten.
 ein übertakteter PC mit ner HD2900 und WaKü sollten für das Auslasten gerade richtig sein
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben

- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen

- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen

- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details

- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich (!) in einer der kommenden PCGH- oder PCGH-Extreme-Heftausgaben veröffentlicht

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen

- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 3 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.



mfg KLemens


----------



## mayo (23. Mai 2009)

Hi PCGH-Redaktion,

ich möchte mich nun auch als "Tester" bewerben. Interessant wäre das *Cougar 400 CM *Netzteil*. *Dieses würde ich gerne möglichst an der Leistungsgrenze Betreiben, wobei ich gleichzeitig sehr großen Wert auf die Geräuschentwicklung und Modularität lege.

Als relativ potentes Testsystem steht ein Q6600@3ghz auf einem PQ5-Pro, eine GTX260 65nm (216), 4 GB Ram und 2-4 HDDs zur Verfügung. 

Für "gute" Digitalbilder werde ich meine E-520 nutzen. Der Stromverbrauch (gesamtes System) kann auch anhand eines Verbrauchsmessgerätes ermittelt werden.

So, nun bleibt nur noch die Frage, warum gerade ich eines der Netzteile testen sollte. Das ist einfach. Ich bin in technischen Fragen/Angelegenheiten, teils sehr pingelig und anspruchsvoll, wodurch meine Beurteilungen recht kritisch aber konstruktiv ausfallen. 

Zudem bin ich ebenso ein begeisterter Zocker wie auch ein Silentfan.

Vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit,
mayo


----------



## FoXXie (23. Mai 2009)

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein-Anwesend
 - Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben-Gerne.
 - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen. Sollte hoffentlich nicht vorkommen,ich geb mir Mühe.
 - Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Netzteilen besitzen. Außerdem solltet ihr passende Hardware besitzen, um die genannten Netzteile richtig auszulasten. Pentium D 945 OC@ 4,3Ghz,OCed 8600GTS. Mir sind die Feinheiten wichtig. Notfalls könnte ich auf ein I7 System zugreifen.
 Nächste Woche werden die meisten Komponenten eh gewechselt.
 - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben. Klar,ich kann Kommas setzen^^
 - Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen Krieg ich hin.
 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen Warum auch?
 - Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen-Werd ich machen.
 
Nochmal in Worten:
Die beste Hardware zum Auslasten habe ich sicher nicht,Mein Sysprofile ist in der Signatur.
Fürs *Cougar 400 CM* NT würd ich mich aber interessieren.
Habe sogar einige Vergleichsnetzteile da(Billig/Mittel/High End).
Ich hatte bisher Probleme mit NTs,da die Kabel nicht Flexibel waren,oder undurchdachte Kabelsachen...
Einen Testbericht schreiben würd ich super finden,da ich auch in einem Blog schreibe(Dort werd ich es nach 3 Wochen auch veröffentlichen.),sowie öfters in der Schülerzeitung über Computer berichte(Hab da sogar eine kleine Rubrik).
Tabellen und Vergleichsdiagramme versuch ich anzufertigen,sollte aber gehen.
Ich halte von den Cougar Netzteilen saumässig viel,da mich das Design und die Verarbeitung einfach "anmacht".

Mit Vielen lieben Grüßen,Mario B.

Edit: Strommessung würde auch möglich sein,sowie Versuche in mehreren Systemen.


----------



## Sentionline007 (23. Mai 2009)

*Achtung, PC(Games-)Hardware Tester hier!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

ich wäre glücklich wenn ich die Möglichkeit bekäme, eine der Netzteile testen zu dürfen. Bisher habe ich eher Netzteile im unteren Leistungs-/Preissegment besessen und kann villeicht dazu beitragen die Community, Leserschaft und mich davon überzeugen, das ein Netzteil mit speziellen Extras eine lohnende Intestition sein kann.

Meine Präferenz ist meine Computererfahrung die bis zum C64 zurückreicht, gewisse Ambitionen zum Modding, vorliebe für manch besonndere (PCGames-)Hardware.

Für meinen ersten Online-Test steht mir mein Spielerechner zur Seite, das bestückt ist mit einem AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ und einer HD4850GS. Zum schwitzen kann ich die Komponenten bei einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 bringen. Kenntnisse über Benchmarks wie FurMark und Prime sind für mich ebenso geläufig wie GTA4, Crysis und RaceDriver: GRID.

Für meinen ersten Netzteiltest steht mir eine Sanyo VPC-S4 und ein geeichtes Strommessgerät vom lokalen Energieversorger zur Seite.

Für einen qualitativ hochwertigen Artikel, bin ich bereit meinen PC auseinander zu nehmen, die Games drüber zu jagen und die Hardware zu quälen.

Bis dann!


----------



## micRobe (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo und auf ein Neues,

ich würde gerne als Tester und Redakteur für Euch schufften  
Mein Testsystem sollte ausreichend sein, die Erfahrung in jeden Fall, Bilder knipsen und Testbericht schreiben stellen keine Probleme für mich dar. Das einzige was ich jetzt noch dazu brauche ist das Netzteil von Euch  Zum Vergleich habe ich hier das Enermax modu82+ 625 W und mein "altes" Tagan mit 525 (530) Watt. Das Enermax hat mich leider etwas enttäuscht da die Kabel zu kurz sind, vielleicht konnte Cougar die Situation besser lösen. Auf Nachfrage bei Enermax wurde mit nur mitgeteilt das es keinen längeren Kabel gibt und geben wird, bleibt also nur noch selber löten.
Nehmt mich, ich werde Euch nicht enttäuschen! 

Zu meinem System und meinen Testmöglichkeiten:
Gehäuse: Antec 1200 mit 5 Lüftern
Board: Asus Maximus Formula
Prozessor: Intel Quad 9450 @ 3,8 GHZ
Grafikkarte: Zotac GTX 285 AMP
HDD: 2x Seagate Barracuda 750 GB
RAM: 8 GB Corsair Dominator 8500
Sound: Creative Audigz ZS2
DVD: 2x LiteOn DVD Multibrenner
Zalman 6 Kanal ZM-MFC1 Lüftersteuerung
Pumpe: Lanig DDC 600l / Std.
Lüfter auf EVO1080 6x Enermax Everest

Zum testen besitze ich noch ein Multimeter und ein Netzteiltester der Firma Fibrionic um alle evtl. Fehler aufzuspüren und das Netzteil auf Herz und Nieren prüfen zu können. 

die micRobe


----------



## Polo (23. Mai 2009)

Hi, möchte mich hiermit bewerben.

Mir ist der Stromverbrauch wichtig unter verschiedenen Lasten. Desweiteren ist mir auch die Lautstärke/Kühlung des Netzteiles wichtig. Natürlich sollte der Einbau und die Kabel Management ohne Probleme funktionieren und würde es auf diesen Aspekt auch testen. Darüberhinaus auch die allgemeine Stabilität und ob die Versprechen des Herstellers eingehalten werden.

Hardware sollte die passende vorhanden sein um das Netzteil auch auszulasten.

Erfahrungen bring ich auch mit als langjähriger PC Bastler und Computer Nutzer.


----------



## ollewa1991 (23. Mai 2009)

Hi,
Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest bewerben.
Mich interessiert dieser Test besonders, da ich mir erst vor kurzer Zeit einen neuen PC zusammengestellt habe und zwei HD 4870 und einen Q6600@3.6 betreibe. Somit würde ich versuchen das Netzteil mit diversen übertaktungen ans Limit zu bringen. Ein anderer wichtiger Punkt wäre das Kabelmanagement des Netzteils. Ich besitze zur Zeit ein be quiet 450 Watt Straight Power Netzteil ohne Kabelmanagement und ich bin zudem sehr an den jeweiligen Temperaturen im PC intetressiert. Durch das Cougar Netzteil würde ich mir in meinem gut belüfteten Gehäuse alle Temperaturen vergleichen und in den Test mit einbeziehen.
Zudem sind für mich klare Artikel und Fotos mit meiner Digitalkamera kein Problem.

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im voraus und hoffe, dass ich einer der 6 Glücklichen Gewinner sein werde.

MfG Oliver Sl.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
auch ich möchte mich für diesen Test bewerben.

Vorrangig interessiere ich mich für die 400W-Version, da meine Hardware eigentlich relativ genügsam ist- Wobei mich ebenso interessieren würde, inwiefern der Wirkungsgrad und die relative Auslastung gerade bei sehr genügsamen Maschinen (vor allem Idle) ggü. den kleiner dimensionierten, älteren Netzteilen sowie ggü. einem einem anderen Netzteil in der 700-800W-Klasse entscheidend ist.

Vorwegnehmen möchte ich noch: Das GA-MA78G-DS3H soll (nach Aussagen eines Freundes mit gleichem Board/gleicher Revision) einen Bug haben, so dass es nur zuverlässig den PC hochfährt, wenn die 3,3+5V Leitung ausreichend dimensionert ist.
Bisher war ich zu faul, das selber zu testen, da ich diesen PC mit meinem alten VX450W (wollte kein neues NT kaufen, wenn ich mir eh eins für nen anderen PC gekauft hab). Jedoch wäre dies eine ausgezeichnete Möglichkeit dies zu vergleichen.

Testen würde ich das Netzteil ebenso in Sachen Effizienz und (subjektiv gefühlter) Lautsärke im Vergleich zu einem Corsair TX750W, Corsair VX550W, Corsair VX450 und einem Seasonic S12II 330.
Ein Messgerät für die Messung der Leistungsaufnahme ist vorhanden (Voltcraft Energy Check 3000), auch wenn es nur einen eher groben Überblick gibt.

Gezielt würde ich jedes Netzteil mit jeweils dieser Hardware testen:

1. Athlon X2 5000+
   GA-MA78G-DS3H 
   2*2GB DDR2-800
   WD Caviar Blue 640GB
   2 DVD-Brenner
   Zerotherm Nirvana


2. Pentium D 925 (bis zu 2*4,66 GHz)
    GA-P35-DS3
    3*1 GB DDR2-667
    8600GT o. 8800GTS (G92)
    2 Laufwerke
    WD Caviar 300GB
    OCZ Vendetta

3. Athlon X2 5000+ BE
    M3A78 Pro
    4*2 GB DDR2-1000 (@800)
    8800GTS (G92)
    2 DVD-Brenner
    WD Caviar Blue 320GB
    WD Caviar 500GB
    Xigmatek Achilles

MFG,
Kreisverkehr


----------



## bschicht86 (23. Mai 2009)

Auch ich möchte mich bewerben...

Da ich mich in der Materie Strom und Energie relativ gut auskenne, kann ich das Netzteil einmal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen und auch mit anderen vergleichen.
Testhardware ist mein WaKü-Rechner, der 2 übertaktete 4870x2 und einen übertakteten Phenom 940BE beherbergt und somit das Netzteil zeigen kann, was in ihm steckt. 
Auch steht noch Mid-Range Hardware zur verfügung, wo das Netzteil seine Effizienz unter Beweis stellen kann.

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## wooty1337 (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
hiermit möchte auch ich mich für den Test eines neuen Cougar-Netzteils bewerben.
Mein System besteht aus einem E6750 auf 3,4 GHz getaktet, einer GTX260² von ZOTAC, 4GB RAM und einer 640GB HDD. 
Ich würde das Netzteil mit meinem modularen 580W Netzteil von Techsolo, was ja eher NONAME ist, vergleichen.
Der vergleich würde sich auf den Alltagsgebrauch und die Lautstärke der Kandidaten beziehen. Des weiter sollte es mir möglich sein, falls gewünscht, auch mal einen Blick in die Netzteile zu werfen, um die verarbeitung der Komponeneten wie Spulen, Lötstellen etc.  zu vergleichen. Hierzu könnte ich noch ein defektes BeQuiet 550W Straightpower hinzuziehen.
Ebenfalls bezitze ich eine gute Digitalkamera um Fotos von Lieferumfang oder Vergleichsfotos zu machen. Interessant dürfte auch sein, wie ein oranges Netzteil in einem sonst von schwarz dominierten System aussieht.

Ich hoffe Ihre Wahl fällt auf mich, da ich momentan genug Zeit und natürlich auch Lust habe, einen solchen Test mit der grösstmögliche Sorgfalt dürchzuführen.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Felix Bornhöft


----------



## Bruce112 (23. Mai 2009)

Hi

Würde mich freuen wenn ich den Netzteil mal begutachten könnte.

auf nieren und Qualität testen.Mal sehen ob der mit meine derzeitige Bequiet 600 watt power mithalten kann oder besser ist .



Ausserdem wiso Cougar name das ist doch ne Ford Auto Marke.

Ford hatt doch bestimmt den Namen Cougar Patentiert 

Also ich  hätte den ne andere Name vergeben weil der orange Farbe hatt ,

Hätte ich den Namen  Peach Power eingetauft.

Hört sich doch besser an .


----------



## Mr_Lachgas (23. Mai 2009)

So auch ich wollte mich mal mal bewerben
hab mich jetzt extra für diesen Test hier mal angemeldet im forum^^
bin sonst immer im sysprofile Forum tätig im Kühlungs und Netzteilbereich
habe schon einige erfahrung mit Marken, aber auch sehr vielen Noname netzteilen gesammelt
selbst bei einigen neuen netzteilen war im extremfall ein "brand" das ende^^
zum testen würde ich 2 verschiedene PCs nutzen
zum einem für das 400 Watt Netzteil 
einen AMD Athlon XP 2500+ OC 3200+, MSI KT3 Ultra 2, GF 6800 AGP
für weniger NT auslastung würde ich den Stock takt der CPU wählen und eine schwächere Grafikkarte einbauen
zurzeit beherbergt der PC ein 400W Coba Netzteil
link zum PC

für das 700 Watt Netzteil würde ich meinen hauptrechner zur verfügung stellen
AMD Phenom X4 9750, ASUS M3N-H/HDMI, GF 7600 PCIe
für mehr last würde ich eine HD4850 512 MB und eine HD 4890 1GB
einbauen
zurzeit beherbergt der PC ein 750W Coba Nitrox Limited Netzteil
link zum PC

für den Stromverbrauch nutze ich ein handelsübliches Wattmeter aus dem Elektronik Laden für die Steckdose
Schallpegelmessgeräte ab 50 dB hab ich, alles was leiser ist, ist eh nicht relevant^^
3 Dinge interessieren mich dabei am meisten:
-wie stark trägt das Netzteil zur entlüftung des PCs bei
-wie effizient arbeitet das Netzteil im vergl. zu meinen jetzigen Netzteilen
-wie stabil bleibt die 12V Schiene unter last

für Fotos verwende ich eine Samsung S750, reicht für Fotos in normaler qualität

sollte dieser Test vorüber sein, so postet mir doch bitte die ergebnisse in meine Liste

mfg. Euer Mr_Lachgas


----------



## Punky260 (23. Mai 2009)

Auch ich hätte Interesse und Spass daran diese Netzteile für euch zu testen.

Aktuell bin ich zu 100% von der Thermaltake Toughpower serie überzeugt und die 700W Kabelmanagement Version würde sich denke ich als starker Vergleichspartner erweisen.
Zum Vergleich hätte ich ebenfalls noch nagelneues OCZ StealthStream 500W sowie ein schon recht altes Q-TEC TripleFan 650W.

Alle müssten mein System (sysProfile: ID: 52908 - Punky260) mit GTX260 und übertaktetem C2D befeuern. Da ich ein grosses Gehäuse und 5 Laufwerke (SATA&PATA gemischt) habe würde ich auch Kabellängen und Ausstattung unter die Lupe nehmen.

Besonders interessant fände ich auch den Vergleich der Netzteile was die Verlustleistung bzw. den Verbrauch angeht. Ein ensprechendes Messgerät ist natürlich vorhanden und ich habe schonmal feststellen können das mein System wesentlich weniger verbraucht als ich erwartet habe - ob das bei einem Cougar Netzteil ebenfalls so ist ?!


Eventuelle Fotos müsste mein Handy verrichten, welches mit einer 3,2MPixel Kamera jedoch super Bilder macht. Texte schreiben war noch nie ein Problem für mich und ich würde mich freuen einer der "Auserwählten zu sein".

Aber egal wer sie testet, auf die Ergebnisse bin ich schon jetzt gespannt.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (23. Mai 2009)

Ich wollt mich auch mal eben Bewerben !

Ich hätte zum dirketen Vergleich ein Corsair TX 650 Watt und ein 350 Watt No Name Netzteil sowie ein Be Quiet 550 Watt Netzteil hier !

Natürlich würde ich Non Oc und Extrem OC testen !

Strommeßgerät , Schallpegelmesser sowie anständige Digicam mit FotoKarton und gute Beleuchtung sind vorhanden !

Würde mir natürlich sehr viel Mühe geben einen gute Lesertest abzuliefern , mit Bildern , vernüftiger Schriftweise Ausdrücken etc. und natürlich ein Haufen von Bildern !

Hier im forum schon mehr als genug Lesertest´s gelesen und ich denke ich kann auch einen guten Lesertest abliefern !

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn klappen würde ! Es wäre eine Ehre für mich !


Bis dahin heißt es Tee trinken und abwarten !

Mfg Micha


----------



## nfsgame (23. Mai 2009)

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest eines der Cougar Netzteile bewerben. Besonders interessiert mich an den Netzteilen, wie sie reagieren wenn diese mehrere Tage unter Last stehen (->Folding @ Home). Zum testen und auslasten stehen mehrere Testsysteme zur Verfügung, wie zum Beispiel ein übertakteter Quadcore (Q6700 @ 3,6GHz @ 1,5V) und mehrere Grafikkarten die auch nicht gerade zimperlich mit den Netzteilen umgehen (9800GT mit Voltmod, übertaktete HD3870, auch ein Test mit zwei HD3870 im CF-Verbund ist möglich). Netzteile zum Vergleich stehen zum Beispiel von Thermaltake, Be Quiet, NesteQ oder Corsair zur Verfügung.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich zu den Auserwählten gehören würde.


----------



## david16 (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo PCGH Redaktion,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest.
Ich habe bereits einige Erfahrung im Umgang mit Netzteilen (Bequiet, Chieftec, Noname) sammeln können und würde gerne eines der Firma Cougar testen.
Hardwaretechnisch kann ich einen Q9550,eine gtx280, ein X38-Board und mehrere Festplatten vorweisen.
Eine vernünftige Kammera (8MP) hab ich auch und in Diktaten und Aufsätzen mache ich nicht so viele Fehler, denn meine Schreibe ist recht ordentlich.
MfG david16


----------



## Bofrostmann (23. Mai 2009)

Hiermit möchte ich mich auch um den Test eines Cougar-Netzteils bewerben.

Ich konnte bislang Erfahrungen sammeln mit einem Corsair HX520, einem Antec SU-430 sowie einem 350W-NoName-NT, die ich auch zu Vergleichen heranziehen werde.

Als Hardware dienen mir mein HTPC (AMD 5050e, Asus  M3N78-VM, 4GB Ram, 1TB Festplatte) sowie mein Desktop (siehe Signatur).

Für Fotos stehen ein 10MP-Kompaktkamera sowie eine Canon 450D zur Verfügung.

Ordentlich schreiben kann ich meiner Meinung nach auch, ich bin als stellvertretender Schriftführer in einem großen Verein tätig und habe vor Kurzem meine Diplomarbeit verfasst.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, für diesen Test ausgewählt zu werden.


----------



## animus91 (23. Mai 2009)

meine Bewerbung:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein: Bin ich !
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben : Schreiben kann ich (Bei Nachfrage kann ich gerne meinen letzten Deutschaufsatz schicken, ist aber schon etwas länger her.)

- Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen. : Ich bin ein extrem liebevoller Mensch! Zum Beweis könnte ich Ihnen einige Telefonnummern von Menschen geben, die Ihnen das bestätigen.

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Netzteilen besitzen. Außerdem solltet ihr passende Hardware besitzen, um die genannten Netzteile richtig auszulasten.: Erfahrung habe ich jede Menge, man könnte sagen, bei mir sind jeden Tag mehrere Netzteile in Betrieb. Hardware zum Auslasten ist auch genug da, zur Not wird halt eine Herdplatte und/oder Friteuse angehangen. Auch würde ein Test mit dem Netzteil zum Laden einer Autobatterie wohl sehr informativ und interessant sein.

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben: Handschriftlich war ich nie ein Ass, aber auf der  Tastaur bin ich ein Adler! Grammatikalisch mahcen mir soweiso keine ewtas vor.

- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen: Grad neue Digicam zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malkav85 (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo Redaktion,

ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Lesertest. 

Da ich seit über 14 Jahren an PCs arbeite, schon diverse Tests erarbeitet habe und in der Lage bin Fotos zu erstellen und einen ordentlichen Test abzuliefern, würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen, wenn ich einer der sechs Lesertester werden könnte.

Zum Testen stehen mir verschiedenste Systeme bereit: Drei Systeme von Intel (ein Officerechner (E1200), ein HTPC(E2180, Zotac WiFi / GF9300 onboard)), ein High-Endrechner(Q9450, ASUS P5Q Pro, GTX260)) und ein AMD System (Backuprechner mit Phenom I X4, HD 4870).

Auch bei Grafikkarten kann ich von AMD und nVidia zugreifen. Weil mein Vater Elektriker ist, ist es mir durchaus möglich auch einen Verbrauchs- und Lasttest durchzuführen.

Wichtig ist für mich folgendes: Laufruhe der Lüfter, Spannungsstabil, Menge der Anschlüsse und Länge, Verarbeitung und Handbuch/Beschreibung.

Die restlichen Kriterien für die Teilnahme erfülle ich bedingungslos. 

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich eines der beiden zur Auswahl gestellten Modelle testen dürfte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Marc Stapp


----------



## poiu (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo PCGH 

hiermit bewerbe ich mich um denn Lesertest.

Ich kann das Netzteil mit dem aktuellen Tagan Superrock 680W vergleichen.
Da dieses auch recht neu ist , würde mich der Vergleich persönlich auch sehr interessieren.
Kenne HEC Netzteile nur aus denn Compucase Gehäusen zB die  Windmill Reihe.

Aktuelle  Hardware ist vorhanden ,siehe Profil OC kein Problem , bin was PCs  angeht  ein alter Hase .
Netzteiltechnik/E-Technik Grundlagen vorhanden, wegen  Maschinenbau Studium.

Zum Thema „Erfahrung mit Netzteilen“:  Wer denn Netzteil/Gehäuseteil des Forums kennt , ist auch schon mal über meine Postings gestoßen.


Einfaches Strommessgerät &  Multimeter, sowie Profi  Infrarot Thermometer  vorhanden, könnte versuchen ein Professionelles Stromverbrauchmessgerät  aufzutreiben.

Erfahrungsberichte habe ich nur ein paar geschrieben siehe CM690, aber noch kein PSU  Test , das gebe ich ehrlich zu.

Versuche ausführlich und kritisch zu sein 

Gruß

poiu


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Mai 2009)

Hi PCGH Redaktion,

hiermit möchte ich mich auch zu dem Lesertest bewerben.
Die Bedingungen erfülle ich alle und akzeptiere ich ebenso.

Wenn ich einer der glücklichen auserwählten wäre, würde ich das Netzteil auf Herz und Nieren prüfen.
Ein Strommessgerät steht zu verfügung.  Abgesehen von der Ausstattung, die sich gegen ein Be Quiet Dark Power 650W bewähren müsste, würde ich die Effizienz und Spannungsstabilität testen.

Ein "Extreme" test müsste sich das NT auch über sich ergehen lassen. (Der Rechner steht in einem Zimmer unterm Dach wo es gerne mal 30°C+ Raumtemperatur ist im Sommer)

Als test Systeme Stehen mein i7 + GTX285 zu verfügung, die auch durch OC das Netzteil mal ein wenig in Schwitzen bringen könnten .
Desweiteren ein kleiner PC mit E8400 + 9800GT OC.

Besonderes Augenmerk würde ich auf einen Effizienzvergleichen zwischen dem Cougar, dem BQ und einem No name Netzteil.

Und last but not least würde ich mich gern mal als Tester versuchen 


MfG D!str(+)yer


----------



## John-800 (23. Mai 2009)

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein

Genügt es als Beweiss, wenn man hier postet?

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben

Relativ kurz, technisch versiert, objektiv, leicht verständlich und sachlich hof ich doch....

- Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.

Ist doch alles Relativ. Würd sagen das von 6 Zeilen weiter oben währe mir wichtiger.

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Netzteilen besitzen. Außerdem solltet ihr passende Hardware besitzen, um die genannten Netzteile richtig auszulasten.

Einerseits haben tun Enermax mit 430W und begleiten mich tun berreits seit ca. 8 Jahren! quali eben und vorsorgliche NT dimensionierung. 
Muss man sich da etwa mitm Platinen Layout rumschlagen? darf man en neues routen? "G" No comment weiter welcher Berufsrichtung ich unterfallen bin.
Und ehm hab ich das richtig gelessen? Das 400W für ein vernünftiges SLI/Crossfire? Na wenn das nicht je nach belastung der Schienen druchs MB/Graka/andere komponenten irgendwo eng wird...
Hmm Hardware was aktuell vorhanden ist:

XP1,8,+ nv400, 500W öhm billig? NT, X800 oder 6600GT asbach uralt nunmal, aber läuft
sempron 2,8+, KT880, 60W 12V NT fürs Auto "G"
E4500@2,8GHz, PT880, 430W Enermax, X1950 Pro
E4500@3GHz, P35, 600W Coolermaster, X1950Pro + Wakü
C2D Xeon@3,5ghz, 780i, 650W Coolermaster, X1950XT(88GT abgeraucht grml) + Wakü
Festplatten, Laufwerke, Foundkarten, Lüfter, Tv Karten, zusätzliche Sata Controler, USB Peripherie ala externe Festplatten, Digicam..... hat ja jeder normalerweisse je nach verwendung on mass. Dinge die ein NT versorgen darf.

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben

Ich denke nicht, daß ich der deutschen Sprache in jeglicher und vor allem korrekter formalität auch in geringster Art und Weisse, überhaupt nicht mal nur ansatzweisse geschweige einer ordentlichen Schreibe bemächtigt bin!

- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen

Ehm Fotostudio nötig? Also wenn eine durchschnitts Digi cam( x MP is nicht gleich Bildqualität!!!) mit gleichmässiger beleuchtung net reicht? Ich latsch garantiert net zu ner Freundin ins Fotostudio um meine Rechner abzulichten!

- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen

Von wem denn sonst?

- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details

Wo war nochmal die PN funktion? "grübbel"

- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich (!) in einer der kommenden PCGH- oder PCGH-Extreme-Heftausgaben veröffentlicht

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß ein paar Fotos, Messdiagramme und kurzer Text mit objektiver Meinungsäusserung doch reichen wird.

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen

Und was ist mit mir selbst??? .... Also bitte! Wie soll der Testkandidat den befähigt sein das NT zu testen, wenn dieser es sofort bei ebay vertickt? Ein bisschen gesunden Menschenverstand solltet ihr der Community hier schon noch zumuten.

- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 3 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.

Das mal ne fast Korrekte Ansage. Spätestens 3 tage vor Ablauf der Testzeit Artikel abliefern und nicht umgekehrt, richtig?

- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester

Vorrausgesetzt jene überleben die Präsalien ja, ansonsten... nunja....

- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen

??? reicht es net bei der PCGH?

- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen

Und ohne Gewehr "G"

ja ich konnte mir es nicht verkneifen


----------



## DanielX (23. Mai 2009)

Hy liebes PCGHX-Team, 

auch ich möchte mich für den Lesertest eines Cougar Netzteiles bewerben.

Warum möchte ich mich bewerben:

- Ich möchte gerne tiefer in die Materie Netzteile/Stromversorgung eintauchen
- Ich möchte zeigen das ich einen besseren Test ableifern kann als mein anderer 
- Mein Aktuelles Netzteil von OCZ stört sehr, da es einfach zu laut und ineffektiv ist
- Ich würde das Netzteil gerne modden(lackieren/sleeven) um zu zeigen was optisch noch geht 

Meine Hardware:

Intel Q6600 @ 3600Mhz (Möglich bis 4050Mhz bei 1,5V)
Asus P5Q Deluxe
2x1GB G.Skill & 2x2GB Mushkin
Zotac GTX280 783/1566/1280 @1,25V (benchstable)
OCZ StealthXStream 600W
2x Festplatten
Wasserkühlung (Laing und 8 Lüfter)
XF-I Xtreme Music

MfG DanielX


----------



## PrimalGamer (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo, 

auch ich bewerbe mich für den Leser Test der besagten Cougar-Netzteile, insbesondere für das 700er Modell. Ich würde dies mit einem Q9650 @ 4 Ghz und einer GTX285 (OC) schon ins schwitzen bringen. Ferner habe ich Vergleichsmöglichkeiten zu äquivalenten Tagan und BeQuiet Modellen.

Ich halte mich für sprachlich versiert und bin auf Grund vielsieitiger PC-Eigenbau und -Bastel Erfahrung in der Lage einen ausführlichen und fachkompetenten Bericht zu Schreiben und ebenfalls die diesbezüglcih erforderlichen Digitalfotografien zu fertigen. Insbesondere im Bereich des modularen Kabelmanagements verfüge ich über praktische Fachkenntnisse und weiß worauf es für den Endverbaucher hierbei ankommt.

Bei meinem Test würde ich (vorschlagweise) besonderes Augenmerk auf die praktische Tauglichkeit und Variablität des Kabelmanagements legen, die Features des Netzteiles samt dessen Anschlüssen testen, entsprechende Spannungswerte messen, die Lautstärke des Netzteils sowie dessen Stress-Test-Stabilität testen und bewerten.

Zusammenfassend würdet ihr von mir einen technisch und sprachlich hochwertigen Testbericht erhalten. Schreibt mir, falls ihr Interesse habt.

MfG

Bastian Wilms


----------



## Fighting_Dave (24. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

Ich würde sehr gerne einen Test zu einem der 700W Cougar Netzteile schreiben und auch durchführen. 
Das Cougar werde ich mit meinem jetzigen AeroCool HorsePower 650W Netzteil vergleichen.

Kriterien wären z.B. Lautstärke, Schleifgeräusche oder Fiepen, Kabelmanagement, Beschaffenheit der Kabel, Verarbeitung und eventuell auch ein Blick ins Innere um den Aufbau der beiden NT's zu Vergleichen um auch die Kühlung unter die Lupe zu nehmen.

Desweiteren ist natürlich auch die CrossFire bzw. SLI Tauglichkeit des Netzteils ein Wichtiger und interessanter Punkt den ich mir anschauen würde.

Digitale Fotos sind kein Problem diese würden mit einer 5MP Sony Cyber Shot Kamera gemacht werden.

Mein jetziges System:

AMD Phenom II X4 940BE, in den nächsten Tagen eine PowerColor Radeon HD 4890, 2x 2GB Ram 1066, ASRock AOD790GX/128 M

Ich würde mich freuen einen Test durchführen zu dürfen...

Bis dahin MfG

Der Dave


----------



## phoenix86 (24. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest der Cougar-Netzteile bewerben.
Mein Testfeld in dem das Netzteil getestet würde, sieht folgendermaßen aus:

1. System

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @4,05GHz
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4
2GB MSC Cellshock DDR2-667 @900MHz
Gainward Bliss 8800GT (G92) @8800GTS @Zalman VF1000 LED
Tagan TG400-U33II SuperRock (400W)
Chieftec CH-01-SL-SL-B

2. System 
AMD Athlon X2 4850e
Foxconn A7DA-S
4GB G-Skill DDR2-1000
Sapphire HD3870
BeQuiet StraightPower (E6) 400W
Chieftec LCX-01-SL-SL-B

Zu meinen Testbedingungen zählen: 

- Lagergeräusche und generelle Geräusche des Lüfters, außer der 
  Luftgeräusche natürlich. 

- Die Geräuschentwicklung im Vergleich mit den beiden anderen Netzteilen. 

- Kühlwirkung und Luftstrom des Cougar-Netzteils, die Lösung des 
  Kabelmanagements wird untersucht und verglichen. 

- Die Verarbeitung der Kabel und der Kabelsleeves und natürlich
  wird die Verarbeitung des gesamten Netzteils untersucht und verglichen.


Der deutschen Sprache bin ich, wie zu lesen ist, sehr wohl mächtig.
Die Fotos des Testkandidaten würden mit einer EOS 400D gemacht und 
nachträglich, wenns mit dem Bild nicht so ganz passt, gehe ich nochmals mit
Photoshop CS3 drüber 

Hoffe ich konnte mit meiner Bewerbung überzeugen. 

mfg phoenix


----------



## Knexi (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Lesertest des Cougar Netzteils. Ich erfülle alle Teilnahmebedingungen und würde mich freuen beim Lesertest dabeisein zu dürfen. Mein System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:
CPU: Core 2 Duo E6750 
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3
Ram: MDT 2GB DDR2-800 Kit
Grafikkarte: Asus Geforce 8800 GTS 512MB (G92)
Festplatte: Samsung HD322HJ
Gehäuse: NZXT Alpha

Das System wird noch vor dem Lesertest durch einen Alpenföhn Brocken und einen Corsair TWIN2X4096-8500C5 erweitert und übertaktet. Ich habe vor, Strom-, Spannungs und Leistungsmessungen der verschiedenen Spannungsschienen durchzuführen und auch der Gesamteindruck und die Lautstärke sollen festgehalten werden.


----------



## Mufflon (25. Mai 2009)

*Hallo PCGH-Team*
  Nachdem ich leider nicht unter den Testern  des Gehäuses zu finden war, möchte ich mich nun hier als Tester zu den Netzteilen bereitstellen, um der Welt meine journalistischen Ergüsse näher zu bringen. 
  Ich besitze:
  E5200
  GTX 260 
  3x Western Digital


Bald eine DFI X48 Q9550 6GB Aeneon 1600 und GTX 285

die derzeit noch von einem Tagan BZ 500 Watt (Abo-Prämie) mit Strom versorgt werden,
  das sich aber gerne nach ein bisschen Konkurrent sehnt.
  Ich würde dann auf Kabelmanagement, Innereien, Modding-Qualitäten usw. eingehen.

  Hoffe konnte euch jetzt einen kleinen Vorgeschmack bieten.
  MFG 
  Mufflon


----------



## Pipo (26. Mai 2009)

Hi PCGHX Leutz

Ich möchte mich hiermit für den Lesertest des Cougar 700 W bewerben.
Besitze einen Core i7 920 Prozessor und (momentan leider nur ) eine nVidia GTX - 285 Grafikkarte. In meinem System hab ich noch den NOCTUA NH-U12P SE1366 verbaut. HDD`s sind im moment 2 stk. von 750 GByte verbaut.
Mein Mainboard ist ein ASUS P6T Deluxe.
Ich erfülle meines Erachtens alle Anforderungen.

Mein spezielles Interesse an dem Cougar Netzteil liegt an dem Temperatur / Leistungs - bzw. Lautstärke-Vergleich zu meinem momentan eingesetzten Corsair 620W HX620W Netzteil und da ich evtl. dann mal ne 2. Graka in SLI reinhängen möchte und dann natürlich im minimum ein 750 Watt NT benötige !


Dieses Interesse wird noch unterstützt mit der nicht ganz so konventionellen Farbenwahl des Netzteils.. welches sicherlich gut in mein schwarzes Alu Gehäuse passen würde.


Wie ihr an meinen Komponenten sehen könnt würde ich mich sicherlich gut für einen "aktuellen" Systemtest eignen, oder nicht ??

Ich hoffe ich kann für Euch dieses Netzteil mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen!

Greez

Pipo


----------



## Assitony (26. Mai 2009)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den *Lesertest: Cougar Netzteile - Sechs Bewerber gesucht*


Warum sollte ich ein Exemplar zum testen erhalten?

Zur zeit besitze ich ein *SilverStone ST50EF-Plus*. Ich habe mir dieses Netzteil aufgrund der sehr hohen Effizienz und Stabilität gekauft, welche bei einem Test auf Tomshardware durchgeführt wurde. Bis heute bin ich mit diesem NT sehr zufrieden, jedoch reicht es für Übertaktungszwcke nicht mehr aus, weshalb ich mich für diesen Test bewerbe.

Ich würde Vergleichsmessungen in der Leistungsaufnahme gegenüber meinem jetzigen Silverstone bezüglich der Effizinenz durchführen (Leerlauf, mittlere Last und Vollast). Ebenso zur Geräuschmessung, Temperatur und Verlegbarkeit der Kabel.


    Meine aktuelle Hardware:
  CPU: Core I7 920
    Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-EX58-Extreme   
Grafik: Gainward Radeon HD 4850 Golden Sample,  512MB GDDR3   
Raidcontroller: 3ware 9650SE-4LPML
  HDD: 4x WD 5000ABYS 500GB Raid 10
  HDD: 2x Samsung HD103UJ 1TB Raid 1
  Ram: OCZ Gold Low-Voltage DIMM Kit  6GB PC3-12800U 
  Wasserpumpe: Aquastream
Lüfter 80mm: 3
Lüfter 120mm: 2

  So nun noch zu euren Anforderungen
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein JA
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Netzteilen besitzen JA
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben hoffe ich doch
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen JA CANON IXUS 50
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf PCGH Extreme schreiben Natürlich


   Mit freundlcihen GrüßenDaniel L.​


----------



## Lopian (26. Mai 2009)

Zuerst mal: Ich finde dieses Orange total stylish.

Ich würde unheimlich geehrt fühlen auch so ein Netzteil testen zu dürfen ,weil es 
interessiert wie sich diese neue Marke schlägt und was so besonders daran ist dass es einen Lesertest dafür gibt.


Besonders auf das mit 400 Watt habe ich ein Auge geworfen, da ich das andere warscheinlich nicht richtig auslasten könnte:

AMDs Energiesparer e4850 

HD4670 512 GDDR3

MSI NForce AM2 K9N NeoV2

2*2GB Corsair xms2 DHX 800 CL4 

ein ca. 26cm Gehäuselüfter

bis zu 7 Laufwerke
und sogar 2 floppys 

ich glaube ich bekomme alle stecker voll (bis auf den für die GraKa)
Dann einfach nal ein paar Stunden laufen lassen und hoffen das es überlebt.

Naturlich ist ein Belastungstest nicht alles was ich versuchen will.
Besonders interresant ist für mich die kabellänge und Anzahl der Anschlüsse:
Mein derzeitiges Netzteil hat nur 2 S-ATA Poweranschlüsse! 
So musste ich mir einen Adapter kaufen
Deswegen habe ich zurzeit nur 4 Laufwerke angeschlossen.

Natürlich muss ein gutes Netzteil auch Efifzient sein, deswegen habe ich mir überlegt zu testen ob bei abnormalen Temperaturen (ca.5°C\\ca 40°C) sich die Verlustleistung ändert.

Wie ich das machen will?
Vielleicht setze ich mich um 2 nachts draußen vor die Tür und warte ne Stunde. 
Natürlich werde ich Vorsichtig vorgehen das bloß nichts den geist auf gibt.

Die Bilder werden mit einer "Canon EOS 300D" gemacht.

Zum Vergleich benutze ich mein 500Watt PSU von Jersey, was übrigens gar nicht so schlecht ist.(bis auf die wenigen anschlüsse)
Und ein Uraltes 350er mit einer lautstärke von gefühlten 20Sone.

Apropos Lautstärke: Die ist mir zwar relativ egal, weil mein AMD boxed Kühler fast alles übertönt, aber ich werde dennoch einmal genau hinhören.
　
　
　
PS: ich finde das voll Geil das PCGH sowas macht. Lesertests gibts nicht überall.


----------



## CarnivorFux (27. Mai 2009)

Mahlzeit, bin zwar neu hier, aber schon längere Zeit hier lesend unterwegs.
Bin eigentlich eher in Wasserkühlungsforen unterwegs, aber hier gibts 
auch immer etwas interessantes zu lesen.

Da meld ich mich doch auch mal für den Test.

Das Netzteil würd ich mit auf die Arbeit nehmen, da ich in einem PC-Store
arbeite, kann ich das Netzteil in allen möglichen Konfigurationen testen.

Augenmerk liegt bei mir auf Lautstärke und Hitzentwicklung, sowie, was viele
unterschätzen, die Einbautiefe. Es gibt auch mATX Cases&Cubes, die keinen
Einbau von tiefen Netzteilen zulassen.
Desweiteren die Qualität der Kabel-Stecker, wie gut&einfach kann man die
Stränge montieren und wie einfach/schwer lassen sich die Kabelstränge 
zusammenfassen und verlegen. Getestet wird in Gehäusen von mATX biszu
Towern in StackerGröße mit aktueller Hardware, was auch DualGPUGrakas und 
SLI bzw CrossfireVerbünde beinhaltet. Also, Zeugs zum Auslasten der Netzteile
ist vorhanden.

Bilder wird eine gute Pentax Optio S auf einem Stativ liefern.

mfg

Carni


----------



## Jenny18bgh (27. Mai 2009)

Schönen Mittag,

Ich möchte Mich auch sehr gerne für den Lesertest bewerben da Ich Mir in nächster Zeit ein Neues System zusammen stellen und somit könnte Ich dass Netzteil sehr gut testen. System unten kann Auch noch mit 3Geforce GTX 285 und 3X 9800GT testen

Mein System
Intel Core 2 Extreme  X9650
3 GHz Prozessor-Taktfrequenz
Flüssigkeitsgekühlter Prozessor
4.096MB DDR2 1066 Mhz Arbeitsspeicher
2 x 640 GB WD S-ATA Festplatten
2 x 150 GB WD S-ATA Highspeed-Festplatten 10000U
Grafik 2 x GeForce 9800GTX
Blu-ray Laufwerk
DVD Brenner

Die Bilder werden mit einer Kodak  Easy ShareV1253 gemacht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Mai 2009)

Hiermit möchte ich mich gerne für den Test bewerben.

Als technische Basis kann ich eine Lehre zum Elektroinstallateur vorweisen.
Mein Interesse an der Stromversorgung des PCs ist, wohl auch durch den ausgeübten Beruf, recht groß.

Als Vergleichsmöglichkeit hätte ich ein 400W Chieftec/Delta GPS-400AA-101 und ein altes 400W Coba in einem weiteren Rechner, daher würde ich gerne das 400W Modell unter die Lupe nehmen.

Als Testsystem hätte ich leider nur recht sparsame Komponenten bestehend aus einem Athlon 64/x2 5000+, wahlweise einer Radeon HD4850 und/oder Geforce 8800GTS (512MiB) (oder eventuell beides).
Für zusätzliche Last könnte ich vorhandene +12V Halogen Leuchten verwenden.

Ein Gerät zur Erzeugung optischer Bilder ist vorhanden, ebenso mehrere Multimeter zur Überprüfung der Spannungsstabilität.

MFG
Stefan


----------



## s-pisch (27. Mai 2009)

Ja Moin moin,

ich möchte mich auch bewerben zum Test eines Netzteils.
Würde mich freuen, wenn ich auch was testen darf, da ich die Zeit dazu habe. Da ich schon fast Frührentner (leider!!!) aus gesundheitlichen Gründen bin, und ich Erfahrungen mit Computer habe, auf Grund meines Berufs als IT-Systemelektroniker, suche ich eben halt so eine Herausforderung.
Ich denke mal, das ich auch die passende Hardware dafür habe um diesen Test zu machen. Seht ihr ja in der Signatur. Wenns reicht . Habe zur Zeit das Thermaltake Toughpower QFan 650W Netzteil. 

Würde mich auf diese Herausforderung freuen. Wäre dann der erste Test, den ich machen würde.

Gruß ich


----------



## |L1n3 (27. Mai 2009)

jo leute ich will auch son krasses netzteil testen


----------



## Fraggi (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo Thilo,

ich könnte für euch eines der Netzteile auf Herz und Nieren prüfen. Für einen Test würde mein Q6600 und eine Asus GTX 260 Matrix zu Einsatz kommen. Mit dieser Konfiguration könnte ich eines der 400 Watt Netzteile auslasten und somit prüfen, ob es hält was es verspricht. Die 700 Watt Netzteile sind für meinen Rechner etwas zu gross geraten, daher gilt meine Bewerbungen den kleineren PSUs.

Alle von euch gestellten Anforderungen erfülle ich. Um die Bilder kümmert sich meine Canon IXUS 80 IS

Gruss
Patrick


----------



## Olstyle (27. Mai 2009)

Für diesen Test möchte ich mich auch mal bewerben.

Der Hauptgrund dafür ist eigentlich recht egoistisch:
Mein Rechner zieht laut Verbrauchsmessgerät(richtig, sowas hab ich also schon mal) maximal 515Watt aus der Steckdose(folgerichtig möchte ich das 700W Modell testen) und mein aktuell eingesetztes Seasonic S12-500W(=Vergleichsgerät) ist damit schon arg an der Leistungsgrenze. Um wertigen Ersatz sollte ich mich in nächster Zeit also so oder so kümmern.

Warum also nicht selbst herausfinden ob Cougar ein solches Gerät im Angebot hat?

Zum Einsatz kommt ein komplett Wassergekühltes System dass zwecks Lautstärkevergleich auch über einen gewissen Zeitraum passiv betrieben werden kann.
Für einen ordentlichen Stromhunger sorgen folgende Teile:
Core2Quad Q6600 @1,43V
Biostar TPower I45
MSI GTX280 OC
2x HDDs
2x ODDs
1x Laing DDC
5x Lüfter

Ausserdem würde ich die Effizienz bei geringer Last an meinem HTPC testen(bzw. alle Tests dort durchführen, solltet ihr mir das 400W Modell zuweisen). Dort kommt folgende Hardware zum Einsatz:
Athlon X2 4850e
MSI K92GM
HD4350 512M
Das Vergleichs NT aus diesem Rechner ist ein Antec EarthWatts mit 380W Nennleistung.

Dokumentieren möchte ich das ganze mit der Familienkamera, einer Ixus 70.
Mein einziger "Referenzartikel" in diesem Forum findet sich in meiner Signatur. Hoffentlich darf ich bald einen zweiten daneben setzen.

EDIT: Das Testfeld hat sich soeben erweitert: Ein Saphire FirePSU mit 625W(weitestgehend baugleich mit der Modu 82+ Serie von Enermax) ist auf dem Weg zu mir.


----------



## merkurmb (27. Mai 2009)

ich wird gerne das Cougar Power 400 testen. und meine Nikon D 60 wird es auch richtig ins Bild setzen. 



in mein test wär auch älter Hardware (K6 450) dabei. mit neue Hardware kann ja jeder testen. *
*


----------



## 30sectomars (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team!
Ich habe auch ein großes Interesse an einem Test für das Netzteil!
Es würde sich super in meinem Folding@Home Server testen lassen, welcher momentan mit zu schwachem Netzteil in der Ecke steht...
Mit meinem Freund hätte ich auch noch ein GTX260 SLI Gespann, was gerne mal zeigt, was es so drauf hat und wie viel oc Potential in unseren PC's steckt! Mein i7 träumt auch von einer besseren Stromversorgung 
Ich könnte das Netzteil auch noch mit einem Tagan, einem BeQuiet, einem Atlas und einem NoName Netzteil vergleichen.
Bilder würde ich sehr viele mit meiner EOS 400D machen, denn ich dokumentiere so oder so gerne meine Hardware.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen...


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (28. Mai 2009)

Kann das sein das Cougar fast alles Entwickelt mit elektronik, soweit ich informiert bin ist Cougar ehher ein billig Segment Hersteller, bin ich mal gespannt was aus den Tests wird und wie sie abschneiden.


----------



## gismo1voss (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen.
Ich würde gerne bei dem Test mitmachen,und zwar mit dem 700Watt Netzteil.Ich möchte gerne mehr OC um zu sehen ob das NT die vorgeschrieben Spannungen einhält und nicht einbricht(So wie mein altes Be Quiet Straight Power BQT E6-450W
SYS:Intel Q9550(OC zu Zeit 3600)
Ram:7 GB (3mal 2GB und 1 mal 1GB)
Board: MSI-P45-Platinium
Grafig:GTX260
1 mal 1TB FP Samsung(Sata)
1 mal 400 GB FP Samsung(IDE)
1 mal 160 GB FP Samsung(Sata)
1 DVD Brenner Sata
1 DVD Brenner IDE
Wasserkühlung CPU
G15 Tastaur
G 5 Maus
26 Zoll TFT 
Würde mich sehr Feuen,wenn ich beim Test mitmachen kann.
Ich besitze Zurzeit ein 450Watt Netzteil,das beim OC nicht ganz mithalten kann.
Fotos werden mit einer 5 Megapixel Kamera gemacht.


MFG

gismo1voss


----------



## ole88 (28. Mai 2009)

ja ich hab jetzt eine 9950be und ein asus board sprich noch bessere Test Möglichkeiten. würde mich freun wenn das klappt


----------



## Kingpin83 (28. Mai 2009)

Hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich für den Lesertest.


----------



## battle_fee (29. Mai 2009)

Sehr geehrte Community,

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den von Thilo ausgeschriebenen Lesertests des Cougar Netzteils.
Da ich momentan das Enermax 525+ besitze, würde ich es gerne gegen die 700 Watt Edition antreten lassen. Die Anforderungen erfülle ich natürlich alle. Optisch ist das Netzteil gerade für einen Modder wie mich interessant. Außerdem macht es mir Spaß neue Hardware zu testen und die Ergebnisse anderen mitzuteilen. Zur Dokumentation steht mir eine Lumix Digitalkamera mit 7 Mp
zur Verfügung.

Mein System: Intel Core Quad Q6600 @ 3,8 Ghz
                   8800 GTX @ Ultra +
                   4Gb G-Skill Ram @ 532 Mhz
                   Abit IP35 

Das komplette System ist wassergekühlt, um höhere Taktraten zu erreichen.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen eines der Netzteile testen zu dürfen.

MfG


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (30. Mai 2009)

Sehr geehrte PCGHX Community
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der Cougar Netzteile.
Als Vergleich würde mir ein Corsair VX550 und ein älteres Coba Netzteil dienen.
Ich bin davon überzeugt das ich alle geforderten Anforderungen erfüllen kann.
Ich würde sehr gern die Edition mit 700W testen da sie von der Watt Zahl auch für ein neueres System ausreichen wird.
Als Hardware steht mir mein aktueller Rechner und ein alter zweit Rechner zur Verfügung:
Mein Aktuelles System:
C2D E8400 auf Wunsch bis 4.2GHZ@Mugen 2 mit Sharcoon Silent Eagel
MSI P45 Platinum
4gig Apogee GT 1066
Club 3D 4870 OC edition mit Musashi

Dazu gesellen sich noch einige HDDs.
In dieser Sammlung sind auch ältere Modelle wie eine Quantum Fireball enthalten.
Außerdem werden noch einige Lüfter, Laufwerke, Lüftersteuerungen an das NT gehängt werden
Mein zweit PC:
Ein Pentium 3 mit 800MHZ auf Sockel 370 Basis.

Also Kamera wird meine Digitalkamer mit 8Megapixel und Stativ zum Einsatz kommen.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich eines der Nts testen dürfte und bin davon überzeugt das ich meine Aufgabe gut machen werde. 

MFG Onkelz-Fan94


----------



## McZonk (30. Mai 2009)

Ah die neuen Raketen von Cougar - ein Lesertest an dem ich gerne teilnehmen würde! Die Teilnahmebedingungen sind hierbei natürlich alle erfüllt. Ein Beispielreview eines Netzteiles gibt es hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...92-review-ikonik-vulcan-850-watt-im-test.html

Warum will an dem Test teilnehmen? Speziell die 700 Watt Ausführung würde sich ideal für mein offenes Testsystem eignen. Ein SLi-Setup mit übertaktetem Core i7-920 sollte selbst ein 700 Watt Netzteil an die Leistungsgrenze treiben. Hierbei ist mir die Spannungsstabilität, Abwärme und Lautstärke wichtig. 

Um Effizienzvergleiche anzustellen, steht ein Verbrauchsmessgerät der Firma Voltcraft zur Verfügung (Direktvergleich mit BeQuiet Straightpower 650 Watt und Ikonik Vulcan 850 Watt). Natürlich wird auch der Blick ins Netzteilinnere nicht fehlen - Welche Komponenten sind verbaut, was für ein Lüfter findet seinen Platz im Gehäuse, kann das Design auch innen überzeugen?

Über positives Feedback würde ich mich freuen


----------



## YankeeF (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

würde auch gerne am Test teilnehmen.

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
- bin ich schon seit einpaar Jahren

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben
- würde ich natürlich auch machen (selbstgestecktes Ziel 1000 Wörter Minimum!)

- Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
- wird keinesfalls vorkommen

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Netzteilen besitzen. Außerdem solltet ihr passende Hardware besitzen, um die genannten Netzteile richtig auszulasten.
- SLI System hab ich zwar nicht, aber dürfte trotzdem passen (erfahrung ist selbstverständlich vorhanden) Würde auch das Cougar mit meinem BeQuiet vergleichen und auch den Verbrauch beider Netzteile ermitteln

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
- dürfte passen, im Test geb ich mir mehr Mühe als jetzt 

- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
- 2 DigiCams stehen zur Verfügung


- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
- Wozu auch, Netzteil würd ich behalten

- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 3 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
- Frist wird natürlich eingehalten

Bevor ich es vergesse, mein System: sysProfile: ID: 13831 - Snej


----------



## Shard1k (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
ich würd auch gern eines der Netzteile testen.

Derzeit arbeite ich einem PC-24STD.Notdienst (ja, sowas gibts auch)
und würde das Netzteil direkt mit in den Notfallkoffer nehmen.

Bei uns häufen sich, aufgrund der warmen Tage wohl, die kaputten 
Rechner mit Hitzeschaden durch direkte Sonneneinstrahlung (ein schwarzes
Gehäuse ist nicht immer gut, vor allem dann nicht, wenn alles zugestaubt ist.)
Rechner zum Einbauen und testen sind zahlreiche vorhanden.

Daher, meine Tests wären: 

- wie einfach ist der Einbau/Ausbau
- lassen sich die Kabelbäume einfach und schnell verlegen
- Hitze&Lautstärke
- zuverlässigkeit der Kondensatoren bei Belastung bzw bei wenig Last.


Wie schon erwähnt, das Netzteil würde auf der Arbeit als Testnetzteil
genutzt werden und somit in zahlreiche Rechner wandern, ob Oldie&Goldie oder
Rakete ala GTX295SLI. Besser kann man doch nicht testen, oder?


Bildmaterial liefert meine Lumix FS3.

mfg


----------



## Jami (3. Juni 2009)

Halli Hallöle, 
hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich für diesen tollen Lesertest 
Ich denke, ich erfülle alle obengenannten Anforderungen, bin zuverlässig, ordentlich, sauber und ein treues Haustier 
Ich hab mir kürzlich die HD 3850 AGP angeschafft, um dann festzustellen, das mein altes NT zu schwach ist, und daher würden sich die neue Graka und ein Test des 400er-Nts sicher gut ergänzen. 
Alte Festplatten und DVD-/CD-Laufwerke liegen hier zur genüge rum. 
Kurz: Ich bin perfekt für diesen Test.

Spaß beiseite, ich bin wirklich sehr interessiert, und wäre auch hocherfreut, endlich mal an einem PCGH-Lesertest mitzuwirken 
Es grüßt
Jami


----------



## examdfan (3. Juni 2009)

Ich denke mein System wäre super um eines der 700er Netzteile zu Testen. 
Mein System :
Netzteil Bequiet 1 KW 
Intel Q6600 von 2,4 Ghz bis 4 Ghz mit FSB 500
DFI X38-T2r
Powercolor 2900 Pro (512 bit) @ XT mit 840/1000 24/7
2x2 GB Gskill. 

Das ganze System ist mit Wassergekühlt ! 

Das System ist auch hier zu finden. 
sysProfile: ID: 79687 - ExAmdFan

Meine Fotos werden mit einer Nikon D3 plus ein paar nette Linsen gemacht. 

Würde mich freuen mal das Netzteil im Overclocking bereich testen zu dürfen.


----------



## Lethalotic (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,

hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest eines Cougar Power 400 bewerben.
Alle Teilnahmebedingungen werden von mir akzeptiert. Zur Auslastung des Netzteils stehen ein Athlon x2 7750 (@3300 Mhz), 3 HDD´s und eine Hd3870 zur Verfügung, diese Komponenten werden zwar keine 400W benötigen aber mit oc krazen sie schon an der 350W Marke. Für Fotos steht eine EOS 500 zur Verfügung. Vergleichen könnte ich mit einem straight power 400 und einem Blue Storm 350. Außerdem bin ich als ET-Student, der an seiner Diplomarbeit feilt das schreiben von Berichten gewöhnt.

Ich hoffe also unter den glücklichen Testern sein zu dürfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mario


----------



## Schm1ddi (3. Juni 2009)

Lol, hier wird ja in den Popo gekrochen das is ja nicht normal.

Sagen wir mal so, ich habe mehr Zeit im Moment wir mir lieb ist, zwei 8800GT Karten, einen Freund dessen Netzteil rumspinnt, eine Fine Pixe Camera(5MP) und ein Würth Digital Ampere Messgerät.

Mfg Schm1ddi


----------



## Sweetiegeraet (3. Juni 2009)

Auch ich möchte mich als Testerin bewerben. Ich erfülle die Voraussetzungen und habe in der Vergangenheit schon einmal einen Test für den Verlag geschrieben (über eine externe Festplatte, jedoch nicht für PC Games Hardware). 

Meine Kenntnisse reichen für den Test völlig aus und ich denke meine Schreibe ich auch vertretbar. Des Weiteren kann ich das Netzteil in zwei Rechner testen (mit und ohne Wasserkühlung).


----------



## Der Maniac (3. Juni 2009)

SO, ich möchte mich hier auch mal für den Lesertest bewerben, wie schon die vielen vor mir!

Vorab eine Frage: Muss man zwingend volljährig sein? Oder kann ich das auch so machen, werde im Juli 16, bastel aber schon extrem viel an meinem Rechner rum...

...womit wir auch gleich beim Thema wären. Mein Grund für diese Bewerbung ist, das ich mal erfahren/testen möchte wie die Lastverteilung der Netzgeräte funktioniert, und ob die Geräte in Spannungsspitzen auch mithalten können, unser Stromnetz ist hier dank der Meyerwerft nicht so ganz Stabil...
Was noch für mich wichtig ist, ob die Kabelmodulation gut durchdacht ist, momentan habe ich mit meinem BeQuiet Straight Power 450W Problemem mit den Kabeln, die wollen einfach nicht vernünftig in mein Gehäuse passen... (Cooler Master CM690 mit Window), und ob die Kabel auch lang genug sind. Mein System könnt ihr bei Sysprofile nachgucken! *klick mich, ich bin ein Link!*. Außerdem hoffe ich, das mein System mit einem der großen Netzteile dann nicht mehr unter Volllast mit übertakteten Komponenten einfach ausgeht und die Türen schliesst. 

So long, mal sehen ob es was wird! 

Edit: Auch wenn ich wenig Beiträge habe (Heute erst angemeldet....) lese ich die Zeitschrift seit mittlerweile 2 Jahren


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der Cougar-Netzteile.
Ich akzeptiere alle Teilnahmebedingungen und biete umfangreiche Kenntnisse über Elektrotechnik und Computerhardware.
Zudem verfüge ich über eine zahlreiche Sammlung an Programmen um das zu testende Netzteil auf Herz und Nieren zu überprüfen und die Last weitestgehend auszuschöpfen.


*Eckdaten meines Systems im Überblick:*
*Netzteil:* be quiet!® Straight Power Dual Rail 500W (BQT-E5)
*Mainboard:* Asus P5Q-E
*CPU:* Intel Core 2 Duo E8200 @ H²O Heatkiller Rev 2.5 *1,412* vCore *8*500Mhz FSB & 4Ghz*
*RAM:* 6 Gb, 2x2 Gb Gskill PC8000, 2x1 Gb OCZ Reaper HPC PC 6400* @ 1:1 500Mhz 5,0-5-5-15 & 2,2V
GPU 1:* XFX Geforce GTX 275 @ 680/1512/1161 Referenz Kühlung
*GPU 2:* Xpertvision 8800GT (PhysX) @ 700/1695/1000 Referenz Kühlung
*HDD 1:* Western Digital Raptor X (Systemplatte für Windows 7 RC 1 Betatest)
*HDD 2+3:* 2x Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 500GB (ST3500320AS) @ Raid 0


Ich habe an einem solchen Test bislang noch nie teilnehmen dürfen und würde mich deshalb sehr freuen mein Wissen so unter Beweis zu stellen.


----------



## Anana5 (3. Juni 2009)

Ahoy,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Test der Cougar Netzteile - Speziell um eines der 3 Power 400!!
Meine Erfahrungen reichen von Superflower über Enermax bis beQuiet. Somit hab ich genug erlebt und auch einige Erfahrungen gesammelt um diesem Test würdig zu sein. 
Ich würde Leistungsmessungen vornehmen, direktvergleiche mit noname und Makennetzteilen erstellen und Tests in wie weit das Netzteil für ein mittelklasse bis hin zum highend System reicht. 
Die neuen Cougar modelle haben sehr mein Interesse geweckt und mit dieser Testmöglichkeit wäre es für mich das größte einen ausgibigen Test zu veranstalten!!
Wie ihr meinem Text entnehmen könnt hab ich auch eine recht anständige schreibe.
Um vernünftige Fotos zu machen steht mir meine Canon Eos 20 D zur Seite.

Ich hoffe eure Wahl trift auf mich...

Mfg 
Raoul


----------



## Dal604 (3. Juni 2009)

Hi PCGH!

Ich habe mich nun auch entschlossen, an diesem Lesertest teilzunehmen!

Zuerst einmal etwas zu meiner Person: Ich bin 19Jahre und studiere im zweiten Semester Elektrotechnik. Ich bastel nun schon seit etwa 6 Jahren an Computern herum, habe schon so ziemlich jedes Malör erlebt und, so gut es ging, wieder behoben. 
Dadurch konnte ich sehr viele Erfahrungen sammeln und mir genügend Wissen aneignen, um diesem Test gewachsen zu sein. Nicht zuletzt durch meine frisch entbrannte Leidenschaft - dem extrem Overclocking!
Sollte ich ausgewählt werden, werde ich das Netzteil natürlich auf Herz und Nieren überprüfen.
Zum Einen werde ich testen, wie Stabil das Netzteil im Vergleich zu meinem jetzigem BeQuiet Straigt Power 500W bleibt, zum Anderen interessiert mich brennend, wie sich das Cougar in Sachen Stromverbrauch schlägt.
Natürlich werde ich auch grundlegende Sachen wie Lautstärke, Verarbeitung, Länge der Kabel usw. näher beleuchten.

Zum Testen stehen mir folgende Komponenten zur Verfügung:
- Core i7 920 C0@4GHz
- Gigabyte X58 DS4
- GTX 260 55nm 
- diverse Netzteile
- Voltcraft Greenline Digital-Multimeter VC 220

Um den gesamten Test den PCGHX-Lesern schmackhaft machen zu können, leihe ich mir eine Canon EOS 40D von meinen (wahrscheinlich) baldigen Schwiegereltern.

Ansonsten kann ich nur hoffen, zu den Auserwählten zu gehören, drücke aber natürlich auch allen anderen Teilnehmern die Daumen!

In diesem Sinne

Gruß Georg


----------



## dbpaule (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich möchte mich erneut als Lesertester bewerben. Zuerst etwas zu meiner Person:
Ich bin 22 Jahre alt, studiere als BA-Student Wirtschaftsinformatik im 4. Semester, bastle an PCs seit der Zeit der Thunderbirds und neben der Arbeit bereite ich Bekannten und Verwandten Freude durch Auf- und Umrüstungen an deren PCs. Natürlich kommt mein PC dabei nicht zu kurz.

Meine kürzlich neu angeschaffte Hardware besteht aus einem Gigabyte EP45-Extreme, 4GB G.Skill DDR2-1000, einer Sapphire HD4890, insgesamt 6 Gehäuselüftern, einem Q9550 als Rechenknecht (natürlich übertaktet), 2 Festplatten und einem Samsung DVD-Brenner. Im Leerlauf zieht das System mehr als 130W. Unter Last (Furmark+Prime95) sogar über 390W. Bisher wird das System von einem Enermax Pro82+ 525W mit Strom versorgt, welches über ausreichend lange Kabel, einen leisen Lüfter und genügend Anschlüssen verfügt. Gerade in meinem Gehäuse (Coolermaster CM690 Window) ist es von Belang, dass die Kabel lang genug sind, um sie hinter die Mainboardtray verlegen zu können. Auch optisch hat mein System viel zu bieten. Das NT würde sich also perfekt eingliedern. 

Ein Strommessgerät sowie Erfahrung mit Netzteilen sind vorhanden (besonders, wie man sie am besten in die Knie zwingt). Bisher hatte ich: Rasurbo Gaminx 565, Bequiet Straight Power 400W, besagtes Enermax Pro82+ 525W, 400W Arlt NoName etc. Zum Vergleich der Lautstärke kann ich eine GF2 MX400 einsetzen, welche passiv betrieben wird. Alle anderen Lüfter sind dann natürlich auch abgeschaltet, die HDDs dabei außerhalb des Cases. 
Beide Cougar NTs interessieren mich. Welches ich testen darf spielt keine Rolle.

Auch im Besitz einer Digicam (10MPixel) bin ich. Das In-Szene-Setzen habe ich bereits in einigen Posts in Bilderthreads hier und in anderen Foren gezeigt. Das beste ist, dass ich im gesamten Testzeitraum Urlaub habe und somit Zeit habe für ausführliche und detaillierte Alltagstests, die das NT bestehen muss.

Ich hoffe sehr, dass ihr mich auswählt.

MfG, Paule


----------



## maaaaatze (7. Juni 2009)

So, dann will ich mich auch mal für den Lesertest bewerben. Da ich selber ein 400Watt NT von Mushkin habe könnte ich diese direkt miteinander vergleichen. Dazu kann ich noch auf das Board von meinem Bruder benutzen und so mit 2 mal 8800GT testen wie Stabil die Spannungen bei Last sind. Da ich schon sehr lange hier Mitglied bin würde ich mich über das Vertrauen der Redaktion freuen. Digitale Fotos können ohne Probleme gemacht werden.
Hardware ist:

Intel E2200 @300x11
2 GB Ram @ 1200
8800GT @740/1890/2000
Gigabyte P35 DS3 / Asus P5B Premium
Mushkin 400 Watt


----------



## thecroatien (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Ich würde auch gerne eines der Netzteile testen.
Mein System besteht aus einem Intel Q 8200, einem Asus P5Q Se und einer HD 4850.
Mein jeziges Netzteil ist leider ein wenig schwach, sodas ich Meinen Quad auf 1,8 ghz runtertakten musste, damit mein Sys beim Spielen nicht ausgeht.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir ein Exemplar zur Verfügung stellt, Fotos machn kann ich mit einer Nikon D 80, Experimentieren mit meinem oben gennantem System.

GRuß & Dank
Axel


----------



## darkniz (7. Juni 2009)

Ich würde auch sehr gerne eines der Netzteile testen.

Hardware:
E8500 mit bis zu 4,6 GHz
MSI P45D3 Platinum
(Konfiguration 1) 2x Radeon x1950 Pro (CrossFire) mit Voltmods und OC
(Konfiguration 2) GeForce 9600GT
Corsair HX520

In habe einige Erfahrung mit Netzteilen, da ich in den letzten Jahren einige Netzteile von verschiedenen Herstellern und Preisklassen verbaut habe. Zurzeit versorgt das Corsair HX520 meinen PC mit Strom und würde bei dem Lesertest als Vergleichsnetzteil zum Einsatz kommen.

Neben der Stabilität der Spannungen und dem Stromverbrauch bei unterschiedlich starker Belastung würde ich auch die Verarbeitung, Lautstärke, Kabellänge, usw testen. Für die Ermittlung der Stabilität steht ein Multimeter und für die Messung des Stromverbrauchs ein Energiekostenmessgerät zur Verfügung. Eine Kamera (Samsung S750) ist natürlich auch vorhanden.

Einen ausführlichen Bericht zu schreiben ist kein Problem ([Lesertest] Coolermaster Storm Sniper von darkniz), da ich genügend Freizeit und Spass daran habe neue Hardware zu testen. 

Deshalb würde ich mich freuen, wenn ich ein Testexemplar erhalte.


----------



## P4D (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo PCGH-Team, auch ich möchte mich zum Lesertest des 400W NTs von Cougar bewerben.
Ich erfülle natürlich die Vorraussetzungen und habe eine gute Digicam.

Meine Hardware ist zurzeit:
e6300 @2,8GHz
P5W DH Deluxe
2x 2GB Muskin DDR2-800
GTX 260 55nm @729MHz
3x HDDs
410W NoName NT

Die Hardware nimmt unter Vollast ca. 370W aus der Steckdose und sollte dem NT gut zu tun geben. Desweiteren bin ich sehr an dem Wirkungsgrad interessiert, da es ja ein 80+ Siegel bekommen hat.

Als Vergleichnetzteil steht das oben genannte 410W NT und ein BQT mit 500W zur verfügung. Ich habe Erfahrung mit Netzteilen und besitze auch Spannungs- und Energieverbrauchsmessgeräte für ausführliche Tests.

Weiterhin gefällt mir das Desing super gut und bin an der Qualität dieser neuen Marke interessiert.

Ich hoffe meine Bewerbung hat sie überzeugt, da ich als PCGH- und PCGHX-Leser schon immer an einem Lesertest teilnehmen wollte..

MFG,
P4D


----------



## Monolize (7. Juni 2009)

Ich möchte mich hiermit auch für den Lesertest bewerben.
Da ein Netzteilwechsel sowieso vor der Tür stand, find ich dies eine perfekte Idee eventuell gleich ein "anderes" Netzteil auszuprobieren.

Bis jetzt hab ich mich immer an den "Mainstream" Herstellern gewendet
(BeQuiet,Enermax,Seasonic)

Nun würd ich aber auch mal gerne etwas probieren.

Ich würde mich tierisch freuen eines der Netzteile zu testen und auch für mich selbst herauszufinden ob ich in der Lage bin der Community einen ausreichenden Bericht vorzulegen.

Habe dies noch nie gemacht, habe aber alle nötigen Vorraussetzungen um einen guten Bericht abzugeben.

-Canon EOS Digicam
-beherrsche die Schlechtschreibreform
-jung und engagiert 

Die Hardware die zum Test kommt besteht aus
Übertaktetem C2D E6600 @ 3,3 GHZ
4 GB Ram GSkill
HIS 4870 1GB ebenfalls übertaktet
4 Laufwerken (2 HDD + DVD-ROM und Brenner)
4 Gehäuselüfter
Soundkarte
2,5" USB-HDD

Mit freundichen Grüßen


Lucas aka Monolize


----------



## TomTomGo1984 (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo liebes PCGHX Team,
Natürlich will ich mich auch bei eurem Test anschließen, immerhin bin ich im Servicecenter eines bekannten österreichischen Unternehmens und repariere dort täglich genug PCs und Notebooks.
Ich denke dass dieser Umstand genug über meine Hardwarekenntnisse aussagt.
Warum ich da mitmachen will??
Keine Sorge, ein zufriedenstellendes Netzteil hab ich schon, allerdings würde es mich im Hinblick auf meine GreenIT Ausbildung doch interessieren wie sich mein, bzw ein anderes Netzteil schlägt.

Mein System gönnt sich im Moment ca 500W, was bei einem 700W Netzteil (80+) schon recht nahe an die Leistungsgrenze geh. Aufgrund des leichten Zugangs zu Hardware könnte ich somit das Netzteil recht einfach in die Knie zwingen (vorausgesetzt ich bekomm eine Zusage und ein 700W Netzteil von euch .
Ich denke mal dass ihr einen kleinen "Testkatalog" habt, und ich somit jetzt auf die einzelnen Tests, die ich mit dem Netzteil durchführen würde nicht genauer eingehen muss!

lg Tom


----------



## browza (7. Juni 2009)

Guten Tag,

Ich interessiere mich für das Cougar Netzteil.

Ich besitze derzeit ein BE Quiet! Straight Power 400 Watt und möchte gern mal eins einer anderen Marke probieren! 
Dafür wäre das Cougar Power 400W perfekt geeignet!

Digitalkamera sowie ein System, mit dem Ich das Netzteil mal richtig antreiben kann sind natürlich vorhanden. Bilder vom Einbau sowie Umbau würde Ich selbstverständlich übersichtlich und informativ beitragen.

Als Grundlage des Lesertests möchte Ich die Unterschiede (3DMark, Leistungsverbrauch (Wattmeter natürlich vorhanden) und Taktunterschiede usw.) zum BeQuiet Netzteil qualitiv in Diagrammen und Kommentaren meinerseits darstellen.

Würde mich über ein Netzteil dieser Art sehr freuen und freue mich schon darauf ein Leserbericht zu schreiben.

Gruß,
browza


----------



## consti12 (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo PcGamesHardwareX-Team,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der Cougar Netzteile.
In den letzten Jahren hatte ich die Möglichkeit mehrere Nezteile auszuprobieren und nicht selten wurde ich enttäuscht. Der Lüfter war zu laut, das Netzteil stank oder ging nach wenigen Wochen in die Brüche.
Aufgrund meiner gesammelten Erfahrung möchte ich einen Test schreiben, der für andere informativ ist, damit sie wissen, ob es sich um "Schrott" handelt oder nicht.
Daher werde ich es unteranderem mit meinem BeQuiet vergleichen.
Auch meine GTX280 und mein Q9550 würden sich sicherlich
freuen einmal von einem anderen Nezteil gefüttert zu werden.


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ihr wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein?


 Wenn ich einer der auserwählten bin, wird ein Traum für mich wahr *schleim


----------



## Sweetiegeraet (8. Juni 2009)

consti12 schrieb:


> Hallo PcGamesHardwareX-Team,
> hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der Cougar Netzteile.
> In den letzten Jahren hatte ich die Möglichkeit mehrere Nezteile auszuprobieren und nicht selten wurde ich enttäuscht. Der Lüfter war zu laut, das Netzteil stank oder ging nach wenigen Wochen in die Brüche.
> Aufgrund meiner gesammelten Erfahrung möchte ich einen Test schreiben, der für andere informativ ist, damit sie wissen, ob es sich um "Schrott" handelt oder nicht.
> ...



Du bist zu spät! Gestern um 23:59 Uhr war Einsendeschluß!


----------



## mr_sleeve (8. Juni 2009)

ich denke das wird keine rolle spielen da sie eh einen suchen der sie anspricht von daher wird ein Mod das Ding schon zumachen wenn ihm danach ist


----------



## Sweetiegeraet (8. Juni 2009)

mr_sleeve schrieb:


> ich denke das wird keine rolle spielen da sie eh einen suchen der sie anspricht von daher wird ein Mod das Ding schon zumachen wenn ihm danach ist



Oh, da weiß aber jemand bescheid.


----------



## poiu (8. Juni 2009)

hab vorhin schon nachgeshen, ob hier schon steht wer gewonen hat , aber nix


----------



## Sweetiegeraet (8. Juni 2009)

Wurde das in der Vergangenheit hier reingeschrieben? Bei playvanilla (gehörte zum gleichen Verlag) wurde es immer ins Forum geschrieben und dann noch als pn.

Ach, die müssten sicher erst mal alles sichten! Haben sich ja einige beworben!


----------



## poiu (8. Juni 2009)

keine ahnung noch nie teilgenommen ?!

jetzt hast du die geoutet das du bei playvanilla bist 

aber die gehören zum gleiche verlag ? 

hast recht, haben sich ja viele qualifizierte beworben, da rauchen wieder die Köpfe


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juni 2009)

Wenn Thilo es verschlafen hat mach ich halt mal zu. Immer noch besser als wenn ihr hier weiter spamt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Juni 2009)

So, das sind die Tester

majorguns: 700CM
Kreisverkehr: 400W
phoenix86: 400W
dbpaule: 700CM
poiu – 700CM
Stefan Payne – 400W


----------

